# Local appliences



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Anyone have some major appliances for a while? Will prolly need to fill and empty apartment. These new places are bare bones. Looking for recommendations on some local appliances. Arcelik, beko vestel etc....have they stood the test of time.....maybe 5yrs and greater. Looks like Fridge, microwave, stove, dishwasher, washer, water heater, will be the things I will need quickly.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Avoid Vestel if you can, their quality sucks. Beko/arcelik are from the same manufacturer and are of acceptable quality.


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

yes vestel is bad at electronics, but they produce not bad fridge, washer etc. appliances. you can also consider regal as a cheaper option which is lower quality brand for vestel. 

you can also check altus which is again lower quality and cheaper option by Arcelik/Beko company.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

The builder will put in an oven for us. Will still need a fridge, washer, microwave........oh yah...a very big TV.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Visit the local reseller : you can have a reduction if you buy everything from the same shop. Negotiate long and hard.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Good idea, thanks.


----------

